# Mums away - what can i eat



## BTID (Apr 16, 2008)

My mums away on holiday for 2 weeks and im hopeless at cooking, she always cooked for me(god bless her). So now i've got 2 weeks to fend for myself and try and make whatever i can.

Just looking for a diet plan (ive not used one yet and not had much muscle gains) for a pretty clean bulk as ive finally got down to a BF im happy with. Also, as you can probably tell the meals have to be easy to cook as im really not a cook!

Cheers


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

by the looks of that avatar you need some meat on your bones mate 

You won't get good or learn to cook unless you do cook.


----------



## BTID (Apr 16, 2008)

i know thats why im asking for some meals that i can learn to cook ha ha

+ that avatar makes me look skinnier than i am.. atleast i hope it does anyway or my cut lasted abit too long i think :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

oooooo some nice big chicken breasts or steak with some BBQ sauce wapped on in a baguette or something.... ok im hungry now lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

ok here goes.

Things like jacket patatoes, pasta, rice, all easy to cook, add in some grilled chicken, or Tuna, or just buys takeaways...lol

and don't blow the fvckin house up, remember to turn the gas hob off after use ;-)


----------



## BTID (Apr 16, 2008)

its electric  thank fcuk :lol:

and i think im gonna copy your exact diet and program daveyk, youve packed some serious mass on in the last few months well done mate.


----------



## crok (Aug 2, 2008)

come on mate, get your a$$ in that kitcheon (sp) and cook cook cook, lol then when your mam gets back show that you can deal with yourself

oh and cook her a meal aswell she sounds like a nice lady lol and will appreiciate you cooking for her once in a while, im only 21 and have always done my own cooking,

i started by looking in cook books and on net try it and gd luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

make some tuna burgers recipe is in the recipe section...obviously lol

they are well nice


----------



## BTID (Apr 16, 2008)

lmaoo il have to try them 

and crok im only 16 so uve got 5 years on me yet, youre not so young


----------



## crok (Aug 2, 2008)

HOW DARE YOU, hahahaha im just a bairn. good time to learn though bud plus ladies love a guy who can cook


----------



## duffman16 (Mar 30, 2008)

BTID said:


> + that avatar makes me look skinnier than i am.. atleast i hope it does anyway or my cut lasted abit too long i think :whistling:


 the camera never lies :tt2:


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

crok said:


> good time to learn though bud plus ladies love a guy who can cook


 well said!

I remember the feeling of buying all these wonderful ingredients only to be daunted when i got them on the kitchen side.

cant think of any recipes off the top of my head but if you do follow any recipes - chop, squeeze, grate or peel everything first (whatever needs doing) so you dont have to dick about with them as you start puttin it all together... that used to well put me off!

good luck mate

oh yeah, have a go at my tuna burger recipe on the recipe board!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Tuna wraps (chicken's real dare nowdays!)... by the look of you ... it wouldnt mean much if you ate a lil dirty *jealous*. If you cba to cook sometimes mcdonald's ftw!!!

But if you don't want to put on much fat then you'll have to stuggle with preparation etc .. it's a reet bugger.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

can't train 100% if you cant cook your own fuel mate.


----------



## BTID (Apr 16, 2008)

Do i need vegetables? or as long as i get protein and carbs from tuna and pasta etc am i alright?


----------



## BTID (Apr 16, 2008)

haha will do


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

veg is quite inportant but it can get really annoying and time consuming.

i just use frozen veg. peas, green beans etc etc. takes 2 mins in the microwave.


----------

